# Ultimate Jujutsu



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone read the book "Ultimate Jujutsu:  Principles and Practices" by Jonathan Maberry?  Is it worth picking up?

Thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a copy.  It's well written and has decent illustrations.  In my opinion, it's worth the money.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 26, 2007)

MarkBarlow said:


> I have a copy.  It's well written and has decent illustrations.  In my opinion, it's worth the money.


Thanks.

I think I'll be ordering it.


----------

